# M&K sw 95



## stonedtone420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get an M&K SW-95 in-wall speaker?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

stonedtone420 said:


> Anyone know where I can get an M&K SW-95 in-wall speaker?


Hello and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

If you try  The Dolphin Group  they distribute M&K in the US and they should be able to help.

Here is the link to the latest  brochure for 2010


----------

